# Diamond gradient tool?



## Kiana (6. Januar 2005)

Weiß jemand was das "diamond gradient tool" im deutschen Photoshop ist?


----------



## GeHo (6. Januar 2005)

Typische google-Frage     
Hier gibts die Antwort: "diamond gradient tool" ist, wenn du mit dem aktiven Verkaufswerkzeug in der Optionsleiste auf "Rautenverlauf" (Das Icon rechts) klickst.


----------

